# DD où sont passé mes 160Go ??



## sc3fab (24 Novembre 2004)

Vu l'intitulé vous aurez surement deviner ma question... où sont passé mes 160Go ?

J'ai acheté un IMac G5 avec 160Go et quand je regarde la capacité de mon DD je vois indiqué 148Go.

Quelle est la raison precise de ce manque et est-ce normal ?


----------



## r e m y (24 Novembre 2004)

C'est encore un coup marketing....

Quand un fabricant de disque dur annonce une capacité de 160 GO, c'est 160 milliards d'octets (définition ISO du Giga), soit 160 000 000 000 octets.

Par contre en informatique 1 kO vaut 1024 octets, 1 MO vaut 1024 kO,  1 GO vaut 1024 MO

Donc 160 000 000 000 octets valent 156 250 000 kO, qui valent 152 588 MO, qui valent 149 GO

Et voilà... le fabricant annonce 160 milliards d'octets, le Finder lui t'affiche 149 GO (et pour peu que le fabricant ait arrondi à 160 milliards un disque qui ne fait que 158 milliards d'octets, le Finder ne trouve plus que 148 GO)


----------



## sc3fab (24 Novembre 2004)

C'est egal à de la publicité mensongère ça ??!!    

Bon bref merci de cette réponse precise, je me souviens avoir lu il y a quelle que mois une news disant qu'il y avait un mouvement 
qui c'etait créer justement pour demander au fabriquant de DD de ne plus afficher n'importe quoi au sujet des capacité du DD, 
ca vaudrait le coup de savoir ou ils en sont (qd on a du temps à perdre, perso j'en ai pas...)


----------



## iota (24 Novembre 2004)

Salut.



			
				sc3fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est egal à de la publicité mensongère ça ??!!


 Oui et non, car c'est bien précisié sur le site d'Apple 


			
				Apple a dit:
			
		

> 1 Go = 1 milliard d&#8217;octets ; la capacité formatée est moindre.


 @+
 iota


----------



## bebert (24 Novembre 2004)

C'est écrit en tout petit quelque part ici.



> 1 Go = 1 milliard d'octets ; la capacité formatée est moindre.


----------



## r e m y (24 Novembre 2004)

Oui et puis le multiplicateur Giga est bien défini universellement (dans le système international d'unité) comme égal à 1 milliard (de même que le kilo vaur mille, le méga vaut 1 million....)

Donc ce n'est pas mensonger que d'annoncer 160 GO lorsqu'il y a 160 milliards d'octets


----------



## sc3fab (24 Novembre 2004)

:mouais:  ok mais le resultat est que : de mes 160Go initial j'en ai seulement 148.

Ca me rappel le principe des salaires brut ou net sauf que là on masque un peu la réalité,
à ce demander s'il ne devrait pas exister une mention obligatoire à indiquer pour les capacités des DD


----------



## r e m y (24 Novembre 2004)

non tu as toujours la même capacité... simplement ce ne sont pas les mêmes Giga

C'est comme si un anglais te vendait un horsbord en annonçant une autonomie du réservoir de 500 miles  qu'en vérifiant tu ne trouves que 432 miles (lui parlait en miles terrestre britanniques, soit 1609 m, et toi en miles nautiques vu qu'il s'agit d'un bateau, soit 1857 m)...

500 miles d'un côté, 432 miles de l'autre... mais en final tu parcours bien la même distance avec le plein!


----------



## daffyb (24 Novembre 2004)

1 Giga octet = 1 000 000 000 octets
1 Gibi octet = 1 073 741 824 octets

http://www.linux-france.org/prj/jargonf/G/gibi-octet.html

Donc si on cherche la petite bête, c'est MacOS qui fait l'erreur en affichant une taille en Go correspondant en fait à du Gibi octet


----------



## r e m y (24 Novembre 2004)

Quel est le symbole proposé pour le Gibi octet??? Parce que si c'est aussi GO, alors peut-être est-ce des Gibioctets que le Finder affiche....

Bon c'est un peu shadock cette histoire d'unités... mais c'est vari que plus les disque deviennent gros, plus la différence est visible!

Et puis pour compliquer le débat, je rappelerai à ceux qui ne s'en sont pas encore aperçu, ou qui ont oublié le problème (qui était plus visible en format HFS qu'avec HFS+), qu'un fichier de quelques octets occupe une place de taille minimale fixée lors du formattage du disque.

Donc sur un disque de 160 milliards d'octets, ON NE PEUT PAS stocker 160 milliards de fichiers d'1 octet!


----------



## daffyb (24 Novembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Quel est le symbole proposé pour le Gibi octet??? Parce que si c'est aussi GO, alors peut-être est-ce des Gibioctets que le Finder affiche


 Le symbole est Gio


----------



## r e m y (24 Novembre 2004)

Moi je suggère qu'Apple dépose plutôt les symboles iGO, iMO, ikO ....


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2004)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est un peu shadock cette histoire d'unités... mais c'est vari que plus les disque deviennent gros, plus la différence est visible!



Oui, et non en fait.  On s'habite aussi à ces grosses capacité et les rapports ne sont plus les mêmes. Je me souviens en 1992, avec mon LC et son disque de 40Mo qui en faisait en fait 38 et des poussières. Je trouvais la perte énorme à l'époque.


----------



## r e m y (29 Novembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et non en fait.  On s'habite aussi à ces grosses capacité et les rapports ne sont plus les mêmes. Je me souviens en 1992, avec mon LC et son disque de 40Mo qui en faisait en fait 38 et des poussières. Je trouvais la perte énorme à l'époque.


Quand les capacités de disques étaient exprimés en MO, on perdait 4,9% (1,024*1,024=1,049)... maintenant qu'on est passé en GO on perd 7,4% (1,024*1,024*1,024=1,074)

Quand on passera aux TO, ce sera carrément 10% de différence!

A l'époque du LC, c'est surtout le formatage HFS qui faisait perdre de la place quand on avait beaucoup de petits fichiers


----------

